# barking at everyone on walks (Moved)



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

My 6month gsd barks at everyone while on walks. Deep barks. I live in a small city. If someone comes out of their house, she will stop, sit, and continuously bark at them until they are out of site. Its quite emberassing telling her "no" or trying to get her to move and she doesnt listen. No treat is as high value to her. My neighbors are labeling her "aggressive" I can see it in their faces. I know we should start walks in low stimulating places, but there really isn't a place and people don't really come out much. How do you get her focus off of people because its getting really emberassing and I think my neighborhood is starting to look at us like a nuisance.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

You have a good doggy. I would not stop her from barking unless it's a small child.. If your embarrassed about it, consider another breed. GSDs are protective and alerting..........


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

That's not good... If she got loose I'm sure she would most likely bite someone if she's that aggressive for no reason and the owner would get sued. Just someone in their garden and she's barking is not normal. If her owner is threatened or she is then okay. But I wouldn't encourage her barking at people for no apparent reason.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

How do I get her to stop?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Either a training class or one of those mussel leashes. I suggest the mussel leashes first just to try it out. It's suppose to redirect dogs focus when walking.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Im emberassed because I tell her not to do it and she doesnt listen. Today I was walking her home and see my neighbor with his little kid in the sidewalk. She started it from across the street. She never barked at a kid before so I know she was barking at the dad. I have a feeling it makes him uneasy. We want her to protect the home, but at the same time we want her to know who to bark at and who not to. I dont think the neighbors are willing to meet her. They have been intimidated since she was 10 weeks old.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

sehrgutcsg said:


> You have a good doggy. I would not stop her from barking unless it's a small child.. If your embarrassed about it, consider another breed. GSDs are protective and alerting..........


Hahaha wow. If your dog barks at everything and you are actually proud of that then I feel sorry for you.... 

And your neighbors.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

You need to find out _what_ is causing the barking, when you find that out you can fix why they are barking and the barking will go away then. You want to fix the cause not the symptom! 

Try looking up some private trainers in your area, get numbers, contact them and ask them questions on their training style-describe your dog a bit, see what they say. You want to try and find a good fit for you and your dog.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Tried ecollar teainer and all positive trainer. Gonna meet in the middle with Leeburg style. She barks at people in general. Up close her ears go back and she wants to lunge at them playfully. Trying to socialize as much as possible.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> Hahaha wow. If your dog barks at everything and you are actually proud of that then I feel sorry for you....
> 
> And your neighbors.


Pretty much! A dog that barks at "everything is pretty useless as a "guard dog."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jlmaiorana said:


> Tried ecollar teainer and all positive trainer. Gonna meet in the middle with Leeburg style. She barks at people in general. Up close her ears go back and she wants to lunge at them playfully. Trying to socialize as much as possible.


You finding a trainer is a good idea but here is some info that you might find useful post#8:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

Some insight, right now if he is bark, bark, barking at everything? Then your not in control, the dog is! If he is walking on a tight leash? You will never get control of him if he is in front of you on walks same deal, same deal he is in charge.

Look at the link for "Who pets my Puppy or Dog" that and loose leash walking is how you get control. 

I would say he needs to be behind you on a loose leash and very minor, baby corrections if he barks. A tap on the neck, a very minor tug or a "NO' and move on. I'd use a firm "Down" as a mayor correction and then move on when he stops.

That's how you let him know your in charge. 

My guy walks on a loose or no leash (depends on time of day, the leash is to make "people feel comfortable" and sometimes I lead sometimes he leads. When we go out I ask him if he wants to lead, if he wants to lead he picks a direction if he wants to follow he waits for me to lead.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Ordered Leeburgs "dealing with dominant and agressive dogs" dvd. Gonna check it out when I get it tuesday. Cant wait!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sehrgutcsg said:


> You have a good doggy. I would not stop her from barking unless it's a small child.. If your embarrassed about it, consider another breed. GSDs are protective and alerting..........


*I wouldn't go with that advice for a 6 m old puppy.*

Sounds like a bit under-socialized (fearful?) so now become a 'reactive' puppy.

You able to sign up for puppy classes? Get with the instructor ahead of time so they are aware of the issue and you may need a private or so to get a bit of a handle on it before classes start up with everyone else.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Jlmaiorana said:


> How do I get her to stop?


i'm sure most won't agree with me but 6 months is getting old enough to use a prong collar. use one and choke the **** out of your dog when it barks at people. that's the only way i'm able to get mine to stop barking when we have company over that she doesn't know.

obviously i don't mean over-correct/kill it, but a decent correction should do the trick. it'll learn after a short while.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> We want her to protect the home, but at the same time we want her to know who to bark at and who not to.


I personally feel that's adding to your problems.

You do NOT want a PUPPY being your 'protection' dog. Be like asking it to be a brain surgeon. A puppy has NO ability to tell good from bad. And if they were AFRAID of something and barked a few months ago. And you didn't IMMEDIATELY reassure and prove that the world is a wonderful happy place full of good neighbor, friends, family.

If INSTEAD you thought. oh what a good watch dog.

Then everytime you didn't prove the world is a great place when they weren't sure and fearful........ you did a FANTASTIC job teaching that the world is 100% horrifying and scary and everyone/thing must be barked up to keep it away!!!

For a puppy, you can't think they know 'mass murderer' from 'mother-in-law'. Cause they do not. Until we TEACH them, guide them, prove that the world is a wonderful place so they are happy and confident and able to use their brains when out and about. A puppy that is confident and thinking, is able to grow into a confident and thinking ADULT dog.

This adult dog, who has met (with your help) thousands of wonderful happy normal (may be strange but didn't murder you yet....) is the same dog that is able to recognize a REAL threat and peculiar person. Of, if nothing else be able to read you and your being uncomfortable in a real scary situation (man with gun threatening me). 

We want a calm, happy, confident and extremely well socialized puppy that we can take everywhere and do anything with NOT EXPECTING A PUPPY TO SAVE OUR LIVES.

Then this very puppy will be a calm confident adult dog that, as an adult GSD, is EXTREMELY threatening by just standing there and doesn't need to bark at all.

This is what you should be expecting and doing with your puppy:






Not expecting her to protect your home. That's for an ADULT dog, not a puppy.

Can you start adding some pictures to this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> For a puppy, you can't think they know 'mass murderer' from 'mother-in-law'.


I didn't teach a difference... LOL!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ellimaybel said:


> I didn't teach a difference... LOL!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I will be using those videos with my nine month old Grim. We brought him home a bit undersocialized at eight months. Thank you, Maggie Rose Lee. He still has no clue that my mother in law isn't an intruder lol...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Look at Leerbrugh "Who pets my Puppy or Dog" that's how you help your dog understand what normal interactions look like. 

I like the Leerburgh site but you can't just go applying "everything' he says to "every" dog. You have to understand your dog and what your doing!

There is no harm in seeking out a qualified trainer to get some help.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Grim also wants to chase bicycles and joggers. High value treats and lots of focus work for that boy...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the barking myself, but you need to draw the line somewhere, lol. My line is when I say, "Quiet." I teach my dog the word, he gets lost of praise when he does it, and he gets a correction when he ignores me. I don't think using the word "no" is effective at all, because it's not asking directly for a certain behavior. Plus, if you're worried about what the neighbors are worrying about - thinking your pup is aggressive - then you can correct them too and tell them your pup is fine; just a loudmouth. My pup is also a loudmouth, and I like him that way, lol. Just so long as "Quiet" is obeyed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

scarfish said:


> i'm sure most won't agree with me but 6 months is getting old enough to use a prong collar. use one and choke the **** out of your dog when it barks at people. that's the only way i'm able to get mine to stop barking when we have company over that she doesn't know.


I feel sorry for your dog.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


>


Just to clarify, I don't dislike my mother in law that much... Just saw an opportunity for a great joke. But I'm also not disappointed that she doesn't stop by without calling first because of my Gunther :laugh:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I feel sorry for your dog.


Same here.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Same here.


Ditto


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

lol 'cause i correct my dog when they do something wrong. you're supposed to if you don't want your dog to walk over you. i'm not saying hurt the dog just a pull to shift their focus from barking at someone and put it back on you. according to our trainer the wife and i don't pull hard enough. it only takes a slight twist of the wrist to shift our dog's focus. but whatever. his dog can bark at everybody forever.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

scarfish said:


> i'm sure most won't agree with me but 6 months is getting old enough to use a prong collar. use one and choke the **** out of your dog when it barks at people. that's the only way i'm able to get mine to stop barking when we have company over that she doesn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> obviously i don't mean over-correct/kill it, but a decent correction should do the trick. it'll learn after a short while.



Not to sound argumentative but that doesn't sound like a twist of the wrist.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i was exaggerating with choke the **** out of it. trust me i'm a puss when it come to pulling on a prong collar. i correct with about half the force our trainer wants us to, but he trains military and law enforcement K9s. if you ask me he's too militant with the dogs. my dog really only needs a very slight pull to be a decent correction and re-focus.

i do however think a prong collar if used correctly would help the OP with his problem.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

It's bad enough for people to be giving advice (other than, please consult a trainer) online... it's even worse when someone recommends that a poster correct the dog till they break it down and it no longer wants to do anything for fear of being abused. That is NOT training.

A 6 month old puppy barking at everyone and everything needs training and proper socialization. I see the OP has mentioned they've done e collar as well as all positive... that sounds a bit drastic (as far as methods) in such a short amount of time (considering it's a 6 month old puppy). It appears, to me, you're expecting too much too quickly from your dog. GSDs are not the easiest of puppies to raise. They require a lot of work, proper (not necessarily "a lot") of socialization, and plenty of training! All of these things should (ideally) continue until the puppy is 24 months old. 

The best advice I can give and that you can get is to please go find a trainer. I would push you toward a mostly positive reinforcement trainer as the barking seems to either come from a fear point of view, or worse, one of weak nerve (which also comes from a fearful perspective of the world). Correcting this behavior will only justify your puppy's fear :/ I'm sure at 6 months your pup is getting harder to control... I'd hate to hear of you having to rehome your 16 month old 100lb fear aggressive dog because you're now afraid he'll bite someone because you really can't control him.


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Positive trainer said its fear. Introduced her neutral poodles and all went well. I was amazed! We are going to introduce more, one at a time to show her that not all dogs are bad. Also signing her up for a "reactive" dog class.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

You have a reactive puppy (I do too). At 4-5 months, the pups start realizing there are lots of other big moving things outside of their own pack and begin noticing things moving at a distance. I just went through this with my own 5.5 month old. I took him everywhere it was feasible since we got him at 8 weeks old (without overwhelming him) and then all of a sudden at 4 months, he started barking at everything.

I agree with MaggieLeeRose and Chip18's advice. Work on LAT, leave it, and recall. When you are on walks, keep on moving. You are in charge and determine who you meet, etc. Never let your dog get to the end of the leash lunging (dog in control). Once you get there, forget it...you lost that round. Once my dog started becoming reactive I tried my hardest to keep him below threshold and work our way closer to joggers, bikers, other dogs, etc. we started way outside dog parks and have now moved to wide trails. Once he had the idea of LAT and leave it, we got closer to those things. When we are walking and I see his ears perk up, I say "look at the jogger" (he looks at me for a treat)..."leave it" and then we keep on moving. This HAS to happen before the dog reacts. The first time you get by something/someone without the dog reacting, praise the dog like never before!! She'll get it!! I promise. Always be aware of your surroundings so you can see possible triggers before the dog does. Eventually your dog will see a walk as just a walk and she will ignore those things. It also helps us when I speak first to the oncomer with a "Hi! Good morning!" It lets the dog know I see what's ahead and have acknowledged it...he doesn't need to.

Another example that has worked for us. We take our after dinner walk every night to our neighborhood greenbelt and play ball with our dog. I used to have to be so careful of walkers, bikers, other dogs because once our dog saw them he would go bananas. He has done this routine now for 2 months and hasn't reacted to those things in weeks. He has finally realized playing ball with "his" pack is way more fun! If I see walkers coming near, we just get MORE excited about the ball and start a chase with us. He might look up at them for a second and he is right back to his ball.


----------

